# In wake of the recent coverup the hashtag #deleteuber has regain momentum



## BurgerTiime (Jun 22, 2015)

https://www.theguardian.com/technology/2017/nov/21/uber-data-hack-cyber-attack








*Uber concealed massive hack that exposed data of 57m users and drivers*

Firm paid hackers $100,000 to delete data and keep breach quiet
Chief security officer Joe Sullivan fired for concealing breach









Uber concealed a massive global breach of the personal information of 57 million customers and drivers in October 2016, failing to notify the individuals and regulators, the company acknowledged on Tuesday.

Uber also confirmed it had paid the hackers responsible $100,000 to delete the data and keep the breach quiet, which was first reported by Bloomberg.








"None of this should have happened, and I will not make excuses for it," Uber's chief executive, Dara Khosrowshahi, said in a statement acknowledging the breach and cover-up. "While I can't erase the past, I can commit on behalf of every Uber employee that we will learn from our mistakes."


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver (Oct 24, 2017)

Everybody gets hacked, so what?


----------



## theamp18 (Nov 9, 2016)

The cover up is always worse than the crime.


----------



## JTTwentySeven (Jul 13, 2017)

Welcome to the 21st Century, this is nothing new.


----------



## d0n (Oct 16, 2016)

FormerTaxiDriver said:


> Everybody gets hacked, so what?


So what? You usually disclose the info stolen to take precautionary measures from the affected side.

People who usually keep this quiet cannot be trusted with your information.


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver (Oct 24, 2017)

d0n said:


> So what? You usually disclose the info stolen to take precautionary measures from the affected side.
> 
> People who usually keep this quiet cannot be trusted with your information.


It started out that way, didn't it? Even before the hacks we all were secret anonymous whipping boy drivers.

CSRs are the same too.

Imagine this site gets hacked and we all get deactivated?


----------



## Thats14jj (Aug 15, 2017)

As of today, my wife and I are not driving for Uber any longer. As Short Round would say form Indiana Jones and the Temple of Doom, "Uber you are a cheat". They conspire against their own executives and employees. This is crazy. We are mistreated, in order to drive we have to agree to terms and conditions on an app like its something from the Apple store. We are undervalued. If enough of us like me do the same, Uber is finished. Should have stuck to great app but left most of profits to the drivers who are the real workers. I mean where is our Christmas Bonus. This 180 days of change is total BS. Let me throw you a bone they said, let me give you some table scraps, they said, let me have you bend over an take it.....I mean we are not even employees although in that response to the news he called us employees unless he was talking about their corporate buddies. Maybe I should go Ubering tonight and steel Uber rides by offering to take them to their destinations and I get all the cash. Don't trust me passenger, here is a screenshot of me next to my rating....BAM. I call this SnUBERing.


----------



## BurgerTiime (Jun 22, 2015)

FormerTaxiDriver said:


> Everybody gets hacked, so what?


The law states you must disclose the hack to the FTC and FBI. Uber covered it up, paid off the hackers, gave trust to them deleting the stolen data and didn't disclose it to authorities nor informed the breach to users. That's 100% illegal and you bet your bottom dollar poop is going to hit the fan over this. Count on top board members being served with subpoenas. I hope the drama is streamed live in court.


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

BurgerTiime said:


> *Uber concealed massive hack that exposed data of 57m users and drivers*
> 
> Firm paid hackers $100,000 to delete data and keep breach quiet




A hundred thousand in hush money from a company that's worth "$58 billion". What a bunch of cheap asses.


----------



## BurgerTiime (Jun 22, 2015)

Current mood at Lyft Head Quarters


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver (Oct 24, 2017)

BurgerTiime said:


> The law states you must disclose the hack to the FTC and FBI. Uber covered it up, paid off the hackers, gave trust to them deleting the stolen data and didn't disclose it to authorities nor informed the breach to users. That's 100% illegal and you bet your bottom dollar poop is going to hit the fan over this. Count on top board members being served with subpoenas. I hope the drama is streamed live in court.


Good thing that there is LYFT! I've been running both apps lately.


----------



## MHR (Jul 23, 2017)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> A hundred thousand in hush money from a company that's worth "$58 billion". What a bunch of cheap asses.


 Uber obviously used the upfront pricing pay model on the hackers.


----------



## outface (Oct 15, 2017)

Thats14jj said:


> "Uber you are a cheat".


Uber is a CHEAP brand and they do CHEAT.


----------

